# Princess Trees for pollination?



## spudrocket (Feb 13, 2013)

I have heard of a tree called a "Princess Tree". The people that talk about it say that it attracts so many bees for pollination.
Has anybody ever planted these trees and if so, did the bees come to it?


----------

